# Upgrade of ZenPhoto



## rtwingfield (Apr 13, 2014)

This is so frustrating:  I just updated my ports tree and tried to upgrade ZenPhoto.  The `make build` immediately crashes as follows:


```
# pwd
/usr/ports/www/zenphoto
# make build
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 376: Malformed conditional (${_USE_PHP_VER${PHP_VER}:Mgd} != "")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 376: Malformed conditional (${_USE_PHP_VER${PHP_VER}:Mgettext} != "")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 376: Malformed conditional (${_USE_PHP_VER${PHP_VER}:Mjson} != "")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 376: Malformed conditional (${_USE_PHP_VER${PHP_VER}:Mmbstring} != "")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 376: Malformed conditional (${_USE_PHP_VER${PHP_VER}:Mmysql} != "")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 383: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 395: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 376: Malformed conditional (${_USE_PHP_VER${PHP_VER}:Mpcre} != "")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 383: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 395: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 376: Malformed conditional (${_USE_PHP_VER${PHP_VER}:Msession} != "")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 383: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 395: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk", line 397: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1915: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6658: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6661: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

. . .I don't want to go through six or seven thousand lines of "make" code to fix this.   Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 13, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD and which platform? Are you sure you've got the latest version of www/zenphoto in ports? I'm showing 1.4.5.10 in my ports collection.

EDIT: Sorry, I skipped right past the part about you updating your ports tree. I'll try an install here and report back.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 13, 2014)

Using ports-mgmt/portmaster I was able to successfully install www/zenphoto on FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE and FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE, both amd64 platforms.

What is the date of your /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.php.mk file?


----------



## rtwingfield (Apr 13, 2014)

RE:  





> What version of FreeBSD and which platform? Are you sure you've got the latest version of www/zenphoto in ports? I'm showing 1.4.5.10 in my ports collection.




```
# uname -v     FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009
```
 running on a Pentium-4    (. . .I know . . .need to upgrade OS version   :r   ).   BTW, I have three other systems, one running 4.8, and two running 9.1   :OO 

The bsd.php.mk file as follows:

```
# bsd.php.mk - Support for PHP-based ports.
#
# Created by: Alex Dupre <ale@FreeBSD.org>
#
# For FreeBSD committers:
# Please send all suggested changes to the maintainer instead of committing
# them to SVN yourself.
#
# $FreeBSD: head/Mk/bsd.php.mk 349342 2014-03-27 16:09:37Z ale $
```
The port version of ZenPhoto:

```
# cat /usr/ports/www/zenphoto/distinfo
SHA256 (zenphoto-1.4.5.10.tar.gz) = 89f8229a537e2956e4cfb254a73c6f55081f5799a6c2bee2e375210e11ea87a1
SIZE (zenphoto-1.4.5.10.tar.gz) = 9209144
```


I suspect that there are some dependencies that the current `make` scenario is looking for.  A bit of personal history here:  I'm an old Unix guy . . .started with SVR3 AT&T Unix on a NCR/Motorola 68000 box.  My concept of Make is based on Bell Labs' Stuart Feldman's 1976 original design of Make.  It's been twenty-five years since I designed a Make file system for a major application.  That said, I guess I _expect_ a make system to identify missing or out-of-date dependencies and build them.  So, (asked respectfully) what am I missing here?

*EDIT Note:*  I am backing up this server platform, and preparing to upgrade from v7.2 to v10.0 RELEASE.      
Also, from the Release Announcement, 





> make(1) has been replaced with bmake(1), obtained from the NetBSD Project.


We'll see what difference this makes . . .stand by.

*EDIT Note:*  With apologies, I'll have to wait until after I return SUN 27 APR 2014 from a spring skiing vacation . . .still lots of snow at Arapahoe


----------

